# 7700K PC mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4



## TheJoker1987 (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo mal wieder an die gesamte PCGH Foren Community,

ich bin gerade etwas am zusammenstellen meines neuen PCs der auch zu einigen Teilen aus meinen alten PC bestehen wird. 
Folgende Komponenten würde ich kaufen wollen:

- Case: Be Quiet Dark Pro 900 Orange 
- Prozessor: i7 7700k
- Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus IX Hero (da Speichertakt hier maximal 4133mhz, wenn es keinen Sinn macht bitte etwas dazu schreiben, Danke)

Folgende Komponenten bleiben bestehen:
- Netzteil: Be Quiet 580 Watt E9
- GraKa: Gainward Pheonix GTX 980Ti
- Lüfter: Noctua NH-D15

Fragen von mir:

Beim DDR4 RAM bin ich etwas am schwanken welcher Geschwindigkeit Sinn macht. Was wohl keinen Sinn machen soll (bisher) sind alle Riegel mit 4133Mhz da diese "noch" auf Commandrate 2 und nicht 1 laufen. Damit wären Sie (laut anderen Foren) mit dem relativ niedrigen Latenzen effektiv so schnell wie ein 2400mhz RAM.

Beim Board schwanke ich leider auch noch etwas, bin mir nicht sicher ob es unbedingt ein 260€ teures Board sein muss, eine Wasserkühlung für CPU und Grafikkarte soll aber noch möglich sein. Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## markus1612 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Grundsätzlich lohnt sich schnellerer Speicher durchaus, allerdings muss man dabei auch das PLV im Auge behalten.
Da fällt dann relativ schnell auf, dass alles über 3200MHz deutlich teurer ist und in der Praxis kaum Mehrleistung bringt.
Deshalb würde ich maximal 3200MHz empfehlen.

Beim Board gehst du am Besten nach der benötigten Ausstattung, denn alles andere (besseres OC Potenzial etc) ist in der Praxis völlig irrelevant bzw Marketing-Gelaber.
Für den Normalnutzer reicht im Normalfall sogar ein  ASRock Z270 Pro4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## LukasGregor (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Kauf dir einen 6-/8-Kerner sonst merkst du wenig im Vergleich zu deinem Syndy i7....


----------



## Maqama (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Ich würde noch 17€ mehr investieren und das Gaming K3 von Gigabyte nehmen.

Bietet den besseren Soundchip (ALC 1220) und bessere kühlung der Spannungswandler.
Ansonsten halten sich die Unterschiede in Grenzen:
Produktvergleich ASRock Z270 Pro4, Gigabyte GA-Z270-Gaming K3 | Geizhals Deutschland

Zudem finde ich die weißen Asrock Board total hässlich, aber ist ja nur meine Meinung.

Ob du die 17€ Aufpreis investieren willst musst du entscheiden.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Wobei der KabyLake mit OC auf knapp 5GHz doch ein ganzes Stück schneller sein sollte wie der Sandy. Mittlerweile ist ja sogar der Pentium so schnell wie der i5-2500K.

Intel Pentium G4560 im Test: Mit bis zu 97 Prozent mehr Leistung zum Core-i3-Killer - ComputerBase


----------



## TheJoker1987 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Hey danke für eure teilnahmen. Die Frage ob sich der i7 7700k im Wechsel auf den i7 2600k bezahlt macht können wir gerne klären,  ich schwanke da noch. Bei manchen Spielen scheint es enorm viel zu bringen bei GTA  Version waren da locker mal 40 fps drin. 

Bei dem Board finde ich das Asus schon  dahingehend interessant weil es diese Anschlüsse für eine spätere Wasserkühlung mitbringt.  Die 17 € sind mir dabei komplett egal,  also gerne das Gigabyte


----------



## markus1612 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*



TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Hey danke für eure teilnahmen. Die Frage ob sich der i7 7700k im Wechsel auf den i7 2600k bezahlt macht können wir gerne klären,  ich schwanke da noch. Bei manchen Spielen scheint es enorm viel zu bringen bei GTA  Version waren da locker mal 40 fps drin.
> 
> Bei dem Board finde ich das Asus schon  dahingehend interessant weil es diese Anschlüsse für eine spätere Wasserkühlung mitbringt.  Die 17 € sind mir dabei komplett egal,  also gerne das Gigabyte



Das Maximus IX Hero hat keine Anschlüsse für Wasserkühlung, erst das 360€ teure Formula hat diese.
Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass die Wasserkühlung der Spannungswandler ohnehin absolut unnötig ist.
Roman (der8auer) hat letztens mal was dazu gesagt, als er das Maximus IX Apex getestet hat.


----------



## LukasGregor (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Ok.. dann hast du 100 statt 150 FPS - wohlgemerkt mit einer GTX 1080 in Full HD....Intel i7-7700K Review: Gaming, Rendering, Temps, & Overclocking | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks 

Auf welcher Auflösung zockst du denn?


----------



## TheJoker1987 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

hier steht müll


----------



## TheJoker1987 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Das Maximus IX Hero hat keine Anschlüsse für Wasserkühlung, erst das 360€ teure Formula hat diese.
> Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass die Wasserkühlung der Spannungswandler ohnehin absolut unnötig ist.
> Roman (der8auer) hat letztens mal was dazu gesagt, als er das Maximus IX Apex getestet hat.



Sicher? Laut der Seite sieht mir das anders aus

ROG MAXIMUS IX HERO | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland

Bisher auf 1080p, es geht eher um den Puffer der da mit schwimmt. Bei Forza Horizon 3 oder Deus Ex Mankind... merkt man schon den System ein kleines bisschen das Alter an. Wobei ich zugeben das Forza 3 nicht gerade eine Referenz für Performance ist.

Also macht das Asus ROG Board für 260€ keinen Sinn? Immerhin unterstützt es ja 4133mhz und ich möchte ungern das System nächstes Jahr wieder anfassen.


----------



## markus1612 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*



TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Sicher? Laut der Seite sieht mir das anders aus
> 
> ROG MAXIMUS IX HERO | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland
> 
> ...



Man sieht doch schon auf Bildern vom Board, dass es keinen vorinstallierten Wasserkühler hat.
Vergleich doch mal das Formula mit dem Hero, dann wird dir das schon auffallen.

Puffer und Zukunftssicherheit ist bei Hardware eigentlich Schwachsinn.
Niemand weiß, was die Zukunft bringt und daher macht es keinen Sinn, Hardware auf "Vorrat" zu kaufen, da auch diese "morgen" zu lahm sein kann.

Der Unterschied zwischen 3200MHz und 4133MHz ist gering - nicht vorhanden.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Super der letzte Satz ist doch schonmal ne schöne Aussage. Machen überhaupt die Board für 260 € und aufwärts Sinn?


----------



## markus1612 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Aufwärts schon mal gar nicht, denn da ist man dann in der Preisklasse, in der man für das Mainboard so viel bzw sogar mehr ausgibt wie für die CPU.

250€ könnte ich noch halbwegs nachvollziehen, wenn man optisch irgendwas besonderes haben will, aber wirklich brauchen tut so ein Board eigentlich niemand.

Ich würde mir sowas aber nicht kaufen, da der Vorteil von einem solchen Board einfach minimal ist (ich hab den Fehler schon mal gemacht #400€Board und weiß daher, wovon ich rede).


----------



## TheJoker1987 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Ja ich wollte eigentlich auch bei 160€ schluss machen nur, die einzigen Board die 4133mhz können sind die von Asus, doch wenn diese mhz ohnehin nichts bringt und nie viel bringen wird, ist es sicherlich sinnfrei
also 260€ ist ne absolute grenze für mich einem board


----------



## TheJoker1987 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Ja ich wollte eigentlich auch bei 160€ schluss machen nur, die einzigen Board die 4133mhz können sind die von Asus, doch wenn diese mhz ohnehin nichts bringt und nie viel bringen wird, ist es sicherlich sinnfrei
also 260€ ist ne absolute grenze für mich einem mainboard


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*



TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Super der letzte Satz ist doch schonmal ne schöne Aussage. Machen überhaupt die Board für 260 € und aufwärts Sinn?



Für den Mainstream auf keinen Fall.
Bevor du ein 280€ Brett kaufst und einen 380€ 4 Kerner drauf drückst, kannst du eher ein 220€ Brett und einen 420€ 6 Kerner kaufen. Davon hast du mehr.
Und bei Quad Channel ist die RAM Geschwindigkeit Wumpe. 2400er 4 Kanal RAM ist so schnell wie 4800er Dual Channel.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Also noch warten mit dem umrüsten?


----------



## LukasGregor (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Auf Full HD @60Hz ? - Kauf dir einen neuen Monitor 

Leistung auf Vorrat kaufen .... Schwachsinn. Hardware kauft man, wenn man sie braucht.

Aber wenn du schon 250€ für ein Z270er Mainboard ausgeben willst, kannst du für das gleiche Geld auch einfach ein x99 Mainboard und einen 6800k nehmen, da hast du durch Quadchannel selbst mit 2400 Mhz RAM wesentlich mehr Bandbreite.

Edit: Threshold war schneller ... @Joker: mhm sagte ich das nicht schon


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Soo schlecht ist der Sandy i7 doch gar nicht.
Das würde ich so erst mal lassen und warten, was AMD mit Ryzen auf den Markt wirft.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Ja bin da hin und her gerissen, dachte habe schon gelesen das Ryzen gegenüber den i7 schlechter sein soll und ob 6 oder 8 kerne jemals effizent genutzt werden, hat ja bei 4 kerne ewig gedauert..


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Also, ich würde die X99 Plattform auch nicht mal mehr Geschenkt nehmen  aber was anderes gibt es nun mal nicht, wenn du mehr als 4 Kerne bei Intel nutzen willst.
Der Nachfolger kommt erst im Herbst auf den Markt und das dauert noch.
Aber von einem 4 Kerner mit SMT nach 7 Jahren erneut "nur" einen 4 Kerner mit SMt kaufen?
Und das ganze dann auch noch für den Preis?
Warte AMD ab, wenn Ryzen was reißt, muss Intel reagieren, Eventuell mit Preissenkung.


----------



## LukasGregor (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Zu viel Geld über? .... Monitor aufrüsten - WQHD oder gar 4k? Bessere Kopfhörer/Boxen? gibt viel wo du sinnvoller Geld lassen kannst und dann auch wirklich was davon hast


----------



## TheJoker1987 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

naja so dolle sieht das auch nicht aus derzeit...

AMD Ryzen vs. Intel Kaby Lake - Erste Benchmarkergebnisse aus Asien - GameStar


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Ja, Game Star. 
Warte seriöse Benchmarks ab, alles andere ist nur den Kaffeesatzlesern dabei zuzuschauen, wie sie die Glaskugelbesitzer fragen, was denn die Kartenleger raus haben.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Okay bald hast du mich soweit das ich es echt sein lasse... macht sonst noch was Sinn da vllt bisschen mehr Performance raus zu bekommen? vllt eine gebrauchte CPU für den Sockel 1155


----------



## LukasGregor (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Du hast einen 4Kerner mit HT...mehr geht hier eh nicht. Warum bist du so auf deine arme CPU fixiert? was hat sie dir getan??


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Du hast doch deine CPU übertaktet, wenn ich die Signatur anschaue.
Ein Ivy 3770k ist nicht schneller. Von daher kannst du dir das sparen.
Und ein Kaby Lake mit seinen 4,5GHz ist auch nur rund 30% schneller als deiner.
Wenn du für 30% mehr Leistung die Kohle investieren willst, dann zu. 
Aber ich an deiner Stelle würde erst mal auf die GTX 1080 ti warten, die kommt irgendwann mal, wenn AMDs Vega kommt. Also März oder so.
Mit einer neuen Grafikkarte schiebst du noch mal so richtig an, dann gönnst du dir einen 4k Schirm und da ist die CPU sowieso eher Wumpe.
Und im Herbst steigst du dann auf Sockel 2066 um, kaufst dir gleich einen 8 Kerner, 64GB RAM und vier M.2 SSDs und freust dich, weil die ganzen Looser im Früher noch den ollen Kaby Schrott gekauft haben.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Joar Problem gelöst, Danke! Mag sakastisch klingen ist aber mein voller ernst.

Bremst meine CPU oder der 2-fach PCI nicht die 1080ti aus?


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Nein. Ob du PCIe 2.0 oder 3.0 hast, ist bei Nvidia egal, Unterschied 0%.
Du hast ja jetzt auch schon eine PCIe 3.0 Karte drin.


----------



## LukasGregor (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Denk bitte nichtmal daran eine 1080 Ti mit einem Full HD Monitor zu verwenden....
Vermutlich bremst PCIe 2 die 1080 Ti minimal (1 FPS? - margin of Error?)....am Ende hast du trotzdem viel mehr FPS als wenn du bei einer 980 Ti bleibst und dafür einen 7700er verwendest.(nat. wenn du GTA auf Full HD spielst vlt. nicht, aber warum zur Hölle solltest du das machen) ... aber jetzt spekulier ich auch schon.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Worüber spekulierst DU nun jetzt?


----------



## LukasGregor (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> ....am Ende hast du trotzdem viel mehr FPS als wenn du bei einer 980 Ti bleibst und dafür einen 7700er verwendest.



darüber^^

Edit:und eigtl. ist deine 980 Ti noch immer schnell .... vlt. wenn du dir einen WQHD+144Hz oder 4k Schirm holst, könnte sich aufrüsten was bringen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Du wirst nicht wirklich mehr Leistung in Games haben, wenn du den Unterbau tauscht und die Grafikkarte lässt.
Bei dir bringt eher eine neue Grafikkarte was.
Oder du spielst Games, die stark von der Pro Takt Leistung leben und denen Kerne egal sind.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Jepp die 1080ti wollte ich ohnehin kaufen... das steht fest!


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: 7700K Pc mit Z270 Mainboard Speicherfrage RAM DDR4*

Dann warte auf die und lass das erst mal alles so.
Danach kannst du immer noch schauen.


----------

